# Dressage Lesson [very pic heavy]



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

So I had a dressage lesson monday and a friend came and got some pictures. I think we're tons better than before the lessons, although we still have a long way to go! Please critique both me and Zeus..

Thanks!

*Warming up.
*




































*Lesson.*













































Goofball.









I was fixing my glasses, they were sliding down my nose. Ha ha.


















Our canter still needs lots more work.


















More in next post...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Got a little strong here.


















My trainer, ha ha.



























Trotting down the center line.




















The end.
I did warn you, LOTS of pictures! 
Looking forward to the critiques.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow Zeus is gorgeous!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think you and Zeus look lovely!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you look really good and so does Zeus. Only thing I can see with my very inexperienced eye is that you don't always have your fingers closed (maybe you were half halting at the time lol) and that you need to sit more deeply in the saddle, you look as though you lean forward a teeny bit. In the last couple you are sitting deeper but your leg has come forward. Are you in a jumping saddle? it can be hard to get the right feel of how you should sit without a dressage saddle, I didn't learn how it felt until I got to ride in a dressage saddle.


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

Ok, take a deep breath, let it out, now shake your entire body. You are very stable up there, but a bit tense. I would like to see you come to your seat bones a little better, pull in through your belly button, and flatten your lower back. Press out through your rib cage and let your shoulders fall into position. Bend your arms a little more, you are riding very much out of your shoulders instead of your core. Your legs are nice, steady, and secure, but I would rotate the thigh bone through the hip to the inside, so your knees and toes are pointing forward, so it is more like you are standing over the horse than sitting on top of. As Boxer mentioned, this is easier in a dressage saddle, but can be accomplished in any saddle, just may feel a bit awkward. 

Zeus is a cutey, with a lot of potential. He is very focused on you and seems to be looking for your guidance. As far as traveling, he looks to be a bit of a handful, litteraly, you must have some serious upper body girl! With that gag bit, he is relying heavily on your hands for balance. I saw several shots with a gaping mouth, he seems to be bracing and balancing on the bit rather than just having a gentle contact. He is very congested in the throat latch area, which shows that he is pulling in his lower neck and breaking at the pole instead of releasing the lower neck, stretching through the topline, and falling into a nice contact with the bit.

Moving onto the midsection, he is using his abdominals well, but still falling a little heavy on his front legs. We want the horse to lift through c6 and c7, the last of the cervical vertebrae, and pick up the front of the saddle, bearing more of the weight on the hind legs. He looks a little tight in his lower back and slightly disconnected through the hind end. He is trying his heart out though and is getting pretty good extension.

Sorry if I'm being too specific, please don't feel over criticized, you are a beautiful rider with loads of potential and it looks like you are very young still. Zeus is also looking to be quite the impressive horse that is just hung up on one little glitch before he can find his place on his own.

For a long time, I had the ability to get on anything in hold it together in an aesthetically pleasing way, however the next person to get on that horse would have a world of trouble. That is why I started to learn that instead of relying on myself to hold the horse together, I need to teach the horse how to hold itself there. That is when all of the small signs started to jump out at me, the small catches that prevent the horse from achieving balance. I have had great help along the way. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HannahandAda (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, Zeus is beautiful! FlitterBug gave you some great advice, and I also think the saddle makes a big difference. When I can see your position getting a little "off" for dressage it just looks more hunter/jumper-y, not "wrong." I think Zeus's trot has a load of potential -- is it his strongest gait? Looks like it.

Have fun with your boy!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys! And thank you flitterbug for the detailed critique! 
Zeus is definitely a powerhouse, ha ha. He has no previous training in dressage, so this is all very new to both of us. He used to be a jumper, and while I do have plans to get him jumping again, right now we are focusing solely on dressage and just flat flat flat. Most of my training has been in hunter/jumper and when I'm not thinking about it that's where my position goes. Definitely still something that I need to work on myself. He trot is his most schooled gait, his canter and walk need work. I really do want to get a dressage saddle, as yes, I am riding in a jumping saddle, but it's all I have right now. We're also looking to switch his bit sometimes soon, either we're going to add a second rein and have a snaffle rein, and a gag rein, or I'm just going to switch him to my rubber d snaffle. He's gone in it before but he's new here and when he first got here he REALLY needed to be back in his gag, he'd just run straight through your hands. He still gets heavy sometimes but it's getting better so I'm thinking I'll be switching soon, especially because the gag right now isn't dressage legal, ha ha. Zeus is very much aware of your seat and how you sit and move with him in the saddle, so as I improve, and as my position improves, he'll improve. 

My dressage trainer really is amazing, and has helped SO much in only a few weeks of lessons. With more lessons, and more time, and hopefully with a new saddle soon, I can't wait to see where we'll be. 
:]

Thanks again!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! You and Zeus look like an amazing team.
If you don't remember me, I'm from UHB, I have Mark.

Have you bought Zeus, or are you leasing?

But I'm no dressage expert, just thought I'd comment and say that you guys look like you are making HUGE progress!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I remember you and Mark!
I'm leasing Zeus right now, but as long as everything goes well we really hope to buy him.

Thanks!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool!
The first thing I notice is that when you go from warming up to the lesson immediately your arms and contact are better. This is a very good sign!
I think that instead of listening to people on the internet, you should listen to your coach who seems to know what she's doing as far as I can tell from your riding.
A few things that you always need to remember - your outside hand can never ever be higher than your inside hand. It rests on the withers. Until you have control over your body, your inside hand also rests on the withers. Your elbows need to remain tucked in and rested on your hips - your upper arm is a part of your upper body. And as previously mentioned your hands must be closed on the reins. As far as your hand position I like how it is coming (like your thumbs are more forward towards the bit than your pinkies - this is good), but remember to keep a soft wrist and soft fingers so you can feel his mouth and always have your thumbs on top (having your elbows in really helps this!). 
As far as your body position it comes and goes but that could be from the saddle, you're bascially quite effective, just work on sitting on your seat and "in" the saddle, not on it. You also tend to lean forward and pivot on your crotch which as some point he's going to figure out that when you do that he can just fall behind your leg and ignore you and there's nothing you can do.

I'm not sure what the saddle market in Florida is like, but I would pick up a KN Allegro in his tree size. They are honestly some leather stitched together and some wool and fit like a charm. I also really like the twist on them and how they fit the rider to make you sit in the horse, but they don't just put your leg in a pretty position, you actually have to become effective to get the correct leg position (I think your leg is already quite strong though - it shouldn't be an issue). I don't know if you've ridden in a Passier, but it is basically like that except the seat design sucks you right down. You have a build like I do and I really love the Allegro, the price is also wonderful ($2300 US)


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks anabel! I do plan on just continuing to listen to my coach as she really is wonderful, but it's nice to get some outside opinion too, plus, I'm just really proud about how drastically my position has changed in just a few weeks. My outside arm is definitely something that needs constant work on my part. When we turn I tend to lose my outside contact and my arm comes forward. Zeus, out of habit, is a drifter. And I do have a nice forgiving seat (saysd my coach), but it can be too forgiving. I'll unknowingly drift with him. As my position and awareness of myself gets better, he'll get better. More time and more lessons, and i'm sure it'll be fixed soon enough.

As soon as I get another job (besides the one at the barn to pay for Zeus), I'm going to save up for a dressage saddle. I'll definitely look into the brands you have suggested, as I wouldn't really know what to look for in the first place, ha ha. My 18th birthday is also coming up soon which is a big one so maybe I can get my parents to pay for half for a new saddle or something. The one I'm using came with Zeus and I'm lucky that it fits pretty well and that I got it for free.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks like you could bend your elbows more and sit up, your horse is very cute and he looks like he could do well in the dressage ring.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

you look as if you ar a brillant rider however the first thing I notice is your horse is in a rinning gag for dressage, and not only that but you only have one rein, running gags are like pelhams, they were created with the idea that 2 reins are to be used, yet sadly you hardly ever see this.

"This bitting is supposed to be used on pullers, on heavy horses that evade the aids by leaning on the bit. It is basically a bit used to get about in cross country courses and possibly in jumping. This bit has NO merit in the proper education of dressage horses. " - ::: Sustainable Dressage - - Welcome to my Site about Sustainable Dressage! :::


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow....
You two look great! Sure we all have some things to improve!
I think the pics are wonderful...luv them all!
Good for you!
HP


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

charliBum. I don't feel that I have to defend my use of the gag bit on my horse in every single picture thread that I post here. You wanna get on him without it go ahead but you won't accomplish much, if he'll listen at all. You don't know this horse, and you have never ridden him, you just don't know. I know the use of this bit, I know what it can do in the wrong hands. We will be looking at getting a second snaffle rein added, but in the mean time, and my dressage trainer agrees with me, we're fine. He's happy and quite wonderful in this bit. He is and was a jumper, always will be, I'm dabbling in dressage to educate myself and Zeus, and to improve our communication overall. I've really learned a lot and have been enjying it. I'm just TIRED of at least one person who doesn't know me OR my horse coming on and telling me how I shouldn't be using this bit. Zeus's owner and I only have his best interest at heart and would never put him in something that he wasn't happy and comfortable in.

My trainer agreed that she wouldn't ride him in anything less right now either. He is an extremely powerful horse and will run through a normal snaffle right now. It's something that we are working very hard on and he will eventually be switched to a different bit entirely. But for the mean time, he's perfectly happy, willing, and responsive. I'm sorry if I sound defensive, it's just getting annoying.

Thanks HP.
:]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

With the bit issue - all I can say is seat into legs into hands to soften.

Ask your dressage coach to define what I am talking about.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ That's something that we're working on. It's not something that'll happen overnight with this horse. I've only had three lessons so far and have improved 100% since starting, in another three lessons we should be that much better. I've said before about how we are working on getting him more responsive to your seat and slowly but steadily we're getting there. We'll eventually be switching him into his very mild rubber d snaffle But for now he is happy, responsive, and willing. I understand the concern but I understand this bit and have soft forgiving hands. I really just don't need to keep repeating myself over and over about the same thing.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

you both look fantastic! I can see som real potential!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I diddnt say that it was a horrible bit and I hate your silly guts for using it, cause I quite simply dont. I used to use a dutch gag, I was just stating that with corret use of this bit, you should have two reins, as with a pelham, and a dutch gag.


----------

